
China Is Adding a Three Gorges Dam Worth of Wind Every Year - iamjdg
http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/china-is-adding-a-three-gorges-dam-worth-of-wind-every-year
======
Gravityloss
Wind energy has finally grown so it's worth a dam. And then some. Mountain
reservoirs will have to play a big part in load balancing if coal is ever to
be phased out. China has also invested in massive ultra high voltage
transmission lines which should help. Those have been mostly foreign
technology so far but things have been changing. We all could have chinese
windmills, transformers and frequency converters before long...

------
touristtam
view of the dam's reservoir: [https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-
bin/details.cgi?aid=3433](https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-
bin/details.cgi?aid=3433)

